# VHF radio licence



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

With a bit of chat about radios and operator licences recently, I thought I would post this up.
It looks like next year there will be a new and easier licence to obtain for recreational boaters.
http://host-0.net-results.com/v.php?li= ... x578%3D%3B
From the site:
_
We've recently finalised the review of VHF marine radio operator qualification arrangements-recreational (non-commercial) vessels by releasing the final outcomes paper.

In the short term, the ACMA will coordinate the development of the Australian Waters Qualification (AWQ), which will become the new minimum mandatory qualification for recreational boaters using VHF marine radio channels within Australian territorial waters. It is anticipated that the AWQ arrangement will be implemented during 2013-14.

As the class licence won't be amended until the AWQ is implemented, in the interim all operators of VHF marine radios should hold marine radio certificates of proficiency.

The outcomes of the review don't alter the qualification requirements for VHF marine radio operators at coast stations, on commercial vessels and on recreational vessels when operating outside of Australian waters. Such users will still need either the Marine Radio Operator's Certificate of Proficiency or the Marine Radio Operator's VHF Certificate of Proficiency. Contact the Australian Maritime College for further information._


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I carry a radio but don't have licence.
I spoke to the marine rescue guys down south and they said don't worry about it, they would sooner you had one for safety and weren't afraid to use it.
If the new licence is easier to obtain, then I will get one, as I'm sure most will.


----------

